# What structures do we need side-scan pictures of?



## WhackUmStackUm (Jan 31, 2010)

I hope to do some more side-scanning this winter. Any suggestions for cool or mystery structures that I should target?


----------



## Worn Out (May 10, 2008)

*How about...*

...the old fishing bridge?
You have one helluva hobby !


----------



## rufus1138 (Oct 29, 2012)

more details on the old pier rubble at pensacola beach might be nice for the kayak guys since its pretty accessible, any other close to shore locations for some bottom fishing would definitely be appreciated, pm me if you need crew.


----------



## Snagged Line (Sep 30, 2007)

The USS Massachusetts would be cool...


----------



## sniperpeeps (Mar 5, 2011)

Have you done the Ozark yet?? If not that would be cool and if so I would love to see it.


----------



## WhackUmStackUm (Jan 31, 2010)

Snagged Line said:


> The USS Massachusetts would be cool...


For your viewing pleasure, the USS Massachusetts.


----------



## WhackUmStackUm (Jan 31, 2010)

sniperpeeps said:


> Have you done the Ozark yet?? If not that would be cool and if so I would love to see it.


Sadly, the Ozark is too deep for me to get a good picture with my side-scan gear. However, I hope to dive it this year. I will post some video if my camera does not implode. :001_huh:


----------



## sniperpeeps (Mar 5, 2011)

WhackUmStackUm said:


> Sadly, the Ozark is too deep for me to get a good picture with my side-scan gear. However, I hope to dive it this year. I will post some video if my camera does not implode. :001_huh:



I want to see the slob grouper that lives on the South end of that thing


----------



## Snagged Line (Sep 30, 2007)

WhackUmStackUm said:


> For your viewing pleasure, the USS Massachusetts.



I told you it would be cool......thanks...


----------



## Worn Out (May 10, 2008)

*I was refering to..*

the ones along 3 mile bridge...A world of stuff down there..


----------



## cody&ryand (Oct 3, 2007)

May not be to impressive to some but what about some natural bottom or would there even be much to see? Just curious because I mainly fish that kinda stuff.


----------



## WhackUmStackUm (Jan 31, 2010)

Worn Out said:


> the ones along 3 mile bridge...A world of stuff down there..


Thanks. That should be an easy area to scan.


----------



## Lyin Too (Aug 31, 2009)

I-10 bridge rubble at 30-06.654, 87-25.379; 30-06.700, 87-25.300; 30-06.672, 87-25.325; 30-06.743, 87-25.413.


----------



## DAWGONIT (Jan 16, 2009)

Sir,

Thanks for the offer. Nothing particular at this time; surely enjoy your posts however.

Side scan 'em up!


----------



## CaptScoob38 (Jan 30, 2012)

How bout the Oriskany, that aughta be pretty cool, or perhaps the bridge rubble they dropped next to the 3 barges...


----------



## snookman (Aug 7, 2010)

WhackUmStackUm said:


> For your viewing pleasure, the USS Massachusetts.


Sorry, just saw the pics of the mass. am I looking at them wrong or is over half the ship buried in sand? Been so long since I been out there or smooth and clear enough to look her over.


----------

